# Experienced Crew & helmsman looking for an offshore/inshore ride out of POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

My captain's wife is about to have a baby - so he's landlocked. With a window this Saturday I'm looking to hop aboard another sled this Saturday out of POC.

Trolling and/or bottom fishing. It's a wahoo time of year, but I'm fine with whatever to include state snaps on the way in. Splitting costs and cleaning the boat is part of the deal. 

Reply here of shoot me a pm.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Dang wind...


----------

